# Saudi Arabia - vacation days



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there!

As Expatriate in Saudi Arabia , how many vacation days is expected during a year?
It depends on the company, for sure, but average? how many days?


Many thanks


----------



## Hassanjacob (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello

To give you an idea I am currently working in Saudi and havung 22 business days as vacation days + 12 holidays.


----------



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

Hassanjacob, do you mean so that you have in total 22 business days ... and the 12 vacations days are not given by your company but it´s like Mandatory holidays, am i right? 

By the way, for car leasing, what do you reccomend, car brand / model ? plafond about 45 000 USD


About Gadjets and Tecnology, do you think its chepear in SA than europe? For exemple Ipad or Smartphones...(real ones, not fake! )


Tks!


----------



## Hassanjacob (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello

7 of those 12 holiday days are awarded by the government.

3 days for each eid and 1 for national day.

However most companies, award a week for each eid and my company awards new years as a holiday as well.

You plan for purchasing through a loan or leasing just for rent? So i can account for the resale value.

I would say go with what you really like. 

Korean, Japanese, German cars are popular here. Avoid the rest of european cars since their resale value is much less.

Your top priority should be safety so avoid small cars by all means since saudis tend to be reckless drivers.
I would say go for SUV and if it has cooling seat that would be even better. Dont forget to get the car windows tented "light or transparent colors" since it is illegal to do dark ones. The temperature here gets 45c-50c on regular basis in the summer.

Do you have certain preferences as for what you like/dont in a car?

There arent many fake gadget here. In fact i dont recall seeing any here but as far as pricing it is more expensive here to buy both gadget and brand clothing. I can bring specific pricing here if you have something in mind


----------



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

TKS Hassanjacob

7 of those 12 holiday days are awarded by the government.

3 days for each eid and 1 for national day.

However most companies, award a week for each eid and my company awards new years as a holiday as well.

You plan for purchasing through a loan or leasing just for rent? So i can account for the resale value.

I would say go with what you really like. 

Korean, Japanese, German cars are popular here. Avoid the rest of european cars since their resale value is much less.

Your top priority should be safety so avoid small cars by all means since saudis tend to be reckless drivers.
I would say go for SUV and if it has cooling seat that would be even better. Dont forget to get the car windows tented "light or transparent colors" since it is illegal to do dark ones. The temperature here gets 45c-50c on regular basis in the summer.

Do you have certain preferences as for what you like/dont in a car?

There arent many fake gadget here. In fact i dont recall seeing any here but as far as pricing it is more expensive here to buy both gadget and brand clothing. I can bring specific pricing here if you have something in mind[/QUOTE]


----------



## Socceroos17 (Jul 28, 2014)

ribraga said:


> Hassanjacob, do you mean so that you have in total 22 business days ... and the 12 vacations days are not given by your company but it´s like Mandatory holidays, am i right?
> 
> By the way, for car leasing, what do you reccomend, car brand / model ? plafond about 45 000 USD
> 
> ...


Usually you have 7 business days off in private sector (3 for each Eid and 1 for national days). In public sector you will have 11 or 12 business days off (5 for each eid and 1 for national day). In addition to the above usually companies offer between 21 and 32 vacation days.

For car leasing, you can get any car you want by this price range however japanese cars are the best in terms of maintenance cost and keeping their value over years. German cars are good but usually they have a high maintenance cost. American cars are good in terms of maintenance cost and also maintaing the price over year. So the best will be Japanese (mainly toyota and honda) then american (chevrolet, gmc and ford) then korean (kia and hyundia). 

For technology it is surely cheaper in ksa (no taxes no vat) in comparison with europe. You have a place called jareer bookstore (you can check their website) which are the best in terms of laptops, ipad, mobile phones... For home appliances you have extra and emax. You can find cheaper mobiles and electronic appliances outside those shops however if you wanna rest it is better to check those shops.


----------

